# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Yjet e muzikës shqiptare

## FierAkja143

ok meqe eshte nje tem me photo te kengetarve te huaj po hap dhe une nje me kengetaret Shqipetaret...shume qef do kisha sikur te conte ndo njeri ca te 2DIE4 meqe eshte pak e veshtire te gjesh photot e ketyre ne internet....

((ps..neqofte se eshte hapur nje tem e till se kam problem ta hiqni (kete te timen jo ate qe eshte e hapur lol)se skam kohe te kontrolloj gjith forumin.))

anyway 2DIE4!... (e vetmja qe kam)

----------


## FierAkja143

The Dreamssss!!

----------


## FierAkja143

e perpunuar nga "motra" ime....(skam moter jo...nga motra e nje shoku...antar i forumit by the way)  :shkelje syri:

----------


## FierAkja143

oops ja dhe ky "shpifaraki" LANDI nga WSF

----------


## FierAkja143

per pak i harova keta une  :perqeshje: ...u plotesua dhe 3-shja e West Side Family...

----------


## ^^ÂNGEL_MAN^^

Bleona Qereti

----------


## ^^ÂNGEL_MAN^^

2DIE4 nga albumi i 2-te

----------


## Qerim

I wish her all the best in Eurovision 2004

----------


## xxxl

besoj se enjihni kete

----------


## FierAkja143

Adelina Ismaili

----------


## FierAkja143

Adelina Ismaili...

----------


## FierAkja143

Aurela Gace

----------


## FierAkja143

Artiola Toska

----------


## FierAkja143

Artiola Toska...

----------


## FierAkja143

po e gjetet dot kete kush eshte ju lumt (ps. me pelqen si eshte veshur)

----------


## FierAkja143

domethen kjo...

----------


## FierAkja143

dhe kjo.......(boll se shume ja bera qefin...j/k)

----------


## FierAkja143

Irma Libohova

----------


## FierAkja143

shhhhhhhhh (prap vogelushja Irma....)

----------


## FierAkja143

Eranda Libohova (photo kalitektine... dua dhe une ta bej nje kshtu po sbesoj te me dali kaq bukur  :perqeshje:  )

----------

